
Ask HN: How did you transition out of software? - honestlee
I took a week off to do some things around the house when it hit me: Watching paint dry in the real world is more pleasing than doing anything on a computer anymore, and I need to get out of this industry.<p>It&#x27;s not that I haven&#x27;t lost interest in software. In fact, I&#x27;m actually more excited about it now than ever before. It&#x27;s just that I miss interacting with &quot;real&quot; things in the &quot;real&quot; world.<p>I&#x27;m not the type of person that doesn&#x27;t know how to take breaks. I do take plenty, but the slow shift from computers being a distinct thing from everyday life, to now being a 24&#x2F;7 inescapable phenomenon, is probably what has me feeling this way.<p>Years ago you used to be able to interact with a computer on your own terms and walk away and get back to the &quot;real world&quot; without burning out. In recent times the digital world has become so deeply integrated with daily life that I sometimes think I might be happier if I never see a screen again. This combined with the widespread surge in popularity of all computer related fields has me wanting OUT.
======
pawanpe
"Watching paint dry in the real world is more pleasing than doing anything on
a computer anymore" \--and things like these --will be bore after doing it
every day of every month. If you don't hate software field, stick with it.
"Years ago you used to be able to interact with a computer on your own terms
and walk away" \-- I think this is still possible, just eat your share and
don't try to run all the time with ever changing technologies. I concur with
some points of 'wallflower' and try reading 'Flow by Mihaly Csikszentmihalyi'.
Pls let me know if there is an improvement in your thinking and life (I am
interested in understanding the effect. Thank you!)

------
seekingcharlie
I don't have an answer for you unfortunately, but this is exactly what I have
been feeling too and I am interested in the replies.

It's so difficult. I love building products, I get paid very well, and I have
the freedom to work remotely, which has allowed me to travel. I know that I
would take a significant pay cut and probably that fear alone of being
uncomfortable and struggling is what keeps me plugged in. I feel stupid for
being so ungrateful and yet at times I think my computer is killing me.

I honestly daydream of a cabin in a forest somewhere. To stop time.

~~~
graycateyes
I...too have found myself daydreaming that exact same thing...

------
Powerofmene
While it won't provide a great deal of people interaction (other than
suppliers), take up a hobby that involves anything but computers. When I need
a break from computers I go out into my garage and spend 3+ hours rebuilding a
piece of furniture or anything that involves saws, drills, sanders, etc. There
is something about working with your hands to change your perspective.

------
botbot
Try some hobby electronics. The thought processes and approach to designing
electronics overlaps somewhat with software development, and you can actually
create tangible outputs (even if its as simple as automating your blinds, or
your kettle).

------
EADGBE
I understand the want to get out. Digital is pretty overwhelming, it's not
like it used to be where it was another tool. It's a complete, whole world
that operates within itself anymore. I don't always enjoy that.

Our plan is real estate. My wife and I have started with single family rentals
and hope to add enough inventory to sustain ourselves on that. We're both
handy and try to live within/slight-under our means right now in order to do
something like that successfully. Plus, it's nice to accomplish something
(tangible) with your hands.

------
SirLJ
I am thinking about it as well, and my take is developing stock trading
systems, so when I walk away from my job, I'll stil have it as a hobby, not to
mention the financial rewards...

------
corporateslave2
I have the same thinking. I'm good at coding but I know I can't do it forever.
In some sense I love it, I love to build thing and the logic. But the day in
day out pure rationality and disconnection is getting to me.

My cure plan is to switch to a data scientist job and then use that to get
into the product side of things.

------
wallflower
First, let us be clear. You have to realize that you are incredibly fortunate
to be able to work in this industry and produce something of value that
business rely on (software). As you have realized, software/technology aren't
going anywhere. They are becoming part of everything, even in the real world.
Before he revealed himself as a true one percenter, Marc Andreessen wrote a
nice essay ([http://a16z.com/2016/08/20/why-software-is-eating-the-
world/](http://a16z.com/2016/08/20/why-software-is-eating-the-world/)).

Many years ago, like you, I put all my eggs into one basket. My tech job.
There is definitely a diminishing rate of return with putting your all into a
job, especially as a coder monkey.

My suggestion, as I've suggested elsewhere (see also
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14684307](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14684307)),
is that you need to diversify out of tech. Stop putting so much energy and
time into being in the industry and keeping up with the industry.

While the week off to do some things around the house is a good start, I think
you need to take "a vacation" more regularly. By that, I mean to approach
something new with the attitude that you are on vacation. Vacation is
sometimes more about attitude than latitude (but latitude definitely does
help).

There is a saying that goes something along the lines of: never let your hobby
become your avocation. I hope that you can find a hobby or two that will never
(likely) become something that has deadlines or monetary payment attached.

It seems that taking the week off has helped you realize some things about
what you want to do. For a lot of people: work doesn't necessarily make you
happy but it gives you the means to do something that makes you happy. You
don't have to love your job. And you don't have to hate you job. Extremes make
good drama but the reality isn't so black and white. Please don't quit your
job. At least ask for a sabbatical first (be prepared to imply that you will
quit if you don't get one, as this is the only way you can get a sabbatical).
And please don't quit the industry without first exploring what possibly you
can do the replace the income that supports the lifestyle that you are
accustomed to. You will likely find that there isn't really much out there,
especially if you like human to computer interaction more than human to human
interaction.

I hope you find something that helps you get away from your screen more.
Ideally, every single day (like learning how to draw or garden). I believe,
the solution for burn out, for someone like you, is to find something else (a
hobby or two) to do so you can burn off that ever-present internal desire to
do something.

Maybe you have a hidden talent that people can connect with. Put videos on
YouTube.

Good luck!

------
kevintb
> I'm not the type of person that doesn't know how to take breaks

May I respectfully suggest that a longer mental health vacation may be in
order? It sounds a bit like burnout.

------
airbreather
Maybe try a job where you write software to control real world things, eg
process control, automation or even some of the IoT sphere.

~~~
roedog
Or transition to a system test role that has embedded software with lots of
real world hands on work. Your software experience is relevant.
Troubleshooting is the hard and rewarding part in common with software
development. For example track testing drivetrain software, flight testing
gn&c subsystems, testing robotics controllers. Lots of new testing will be
needed with autonomous systems.

------
mcbobbington
Maybe try to get a job in management so your dealing with people not just
machines.

